# Air & Heat only blows on high (4th position)



## jcallico (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi

Some days ago the AC stopped working for my 97 Altima. I noticed that the air only blows for the high position (4th) but not for the other 3 levels. Even for the 4th position the air is not as cold as it used to be.

Any idea where is the problem and what part needs to be replaced?

Thanks 

Javier


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

There is a resistor behind the Temperature Control Panel. Its behind the actual knob that changes the speed. So you'll need to take the panel off. I had the same problem. but the place I bought it off of took care of it for me so I don't know the specifics of it but it sounds like the resistor is your problem.

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> There is a resistor behind the Temperature Control Panel. Its behind the actual knob that changes the speed. So you'll need to take the panel off. I had the same problem. but the place I bought it off of took care of it for me so I don't know the specifics of it but it sounds like the resistor is your problem.
> 
> Darktide




He, Darktide, is correct, smart guy (well most of the time...). Many moons ago when I bought my 96 new. I had it serviced at Jiffy Lube, ya I know I was car illiterate back then, and then broke this components. So I brought the car to the dealer and they replaced it and its worked since then.

Frank


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

isnt the resistor down on the airbox on the p/s side? i have a 93 and thats where mine was located.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rgb03 said:


> isnt the resistor down on the airbox on the p/s side? i have a 93 and thats where mine was located.


Yes it is. Jiffy lube cracked the pc board on my car when there where vacuuming out my car.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

LONDONDERRY said:


> He, Darktide, is correct, smart guy (well most of the time...).
> Frank



Thanks a ton Frank... i'll keep this in mind.


When I had mine fixed the mechanic just picks cars up from my parents house and drives them to his work (been a friend of the family now for over 20 years). He had it fixed relatively quick (fast enough that he didn't charge me labor). It still cost a bit for the part but my guess would be that its a simple job. 

Darktide


----------



## orkinman (Aug 1, 2006)

I have the same problem, as of today. What exactly do i ask my mechanic to fix/replace?


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

orkinman said:


> I have the same problem, as of today. What exactly do i ask my mechanic to fix/replace?


dont ask him anything. go to the nissan dealer and buy the part its like 40 dollars i think. it slides into a slot on the airbox on the passenger side under the glovebox. it takes about two minuets to replace. it looks like a card or chip that you would put in a computer. good luck


----------

